# Waterfest11 - July16th-17th



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.Waterfest.net
*The largest watercooled Volkswagen and Audi show is just around the corner! And this year I expect there to be a BIG showing of New Beetles. HPA Motorsports Bi-turbo AWD New Beetle Convertible will be unveiled at the show along with a few other bugs in the making (including mine). I really hope everyone can try to make it out to this show because it seriously is ALOT of fun and there is so much to do. Please mark this one on your calendars and lets show the Jetta,GTI,and Corrado owners just what kind of following the New Beetles have! More info can be found at http://www.Waterfest.net So get your mods on,clean those cars,and show off your New Beetles at Waterfest







*
-Paul







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (BugBoy4Life)*

as always, i will be there as long as nothing crazy happens before then...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (bugasm99)*

I'll be there but probably not showing


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I'll be there but probably not showing

Awww, come on... I was actually going to show this year (so far so good, anyway..)


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (13minutes)*

Well i showed at WF for 3 years and if you see what happens at WF trust me, you'll see for yourself. Its the only show i get fed up with the whole year......... for some judges that were taught how to judge the day of the show. Sorry my hard work goes beyond that.
I'm hoping this year they will fix this nonsense


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*

hey, I tried to help the one year. I was the official support system for my brother as he judged the beetle catagory (which he didnt need any help since he is also extremely knowledgable about vw's and beetles) Unfortunately I couldn't help out the other two judges who managed to sabotage the entire judging system i think.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*

That's what I'm hoping too, althought I'm sure I probably won't get anything out of it either-that is I'm not sure how well my car will go over. I dunno if I really care though...it's for me. But getting a couple of compliments is nice.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (13minutes)*

I plan on being there if I ever get the car back together. lol


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (gt2437)*

I'm going to go. I've never been to a Waterfest (no watercooled up until last year). I wanted to wait until I had some mods to go.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_hey, I tried to help the one year. I was the official support system for my brother as he judged the beetle catagory (which he didnt need any help since he is also extremely knowledgable about vw's and beetles) Unfortunately I couldn't help out the other two judges who managed to sabotage the entire judging system i think.


Yeah its a shame how it works out. Other shows are much more laid back and I tend to enjoy them. I have never enjoyed waterfest for some reason but i still go. If i do show it won't be any different, probably add 2 gauges with hpa 2 gauge pod and have a front end and back bumper resprayed


----------



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*

Bash you ever check out H2O? Thats honestly my fav. show of the whole year. A full weekend down by the beach with tons of VW's and Audi's running around,what else could you ask for? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Plus the show is very laid back and everything is alot less stressful. Its a very "chill" show if ya get what im saying. 
-Paul


----------



## iSR-floG (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Well i showed at WF for 3 years and if you see what happens at WF trust me, you'll see for yourself. Its the only show i get fed up with the whole year......... for some judges that were taught how to judge the day of the show. Sorry my hard work goes beyond that.
I'm hoping this year they will fix this nonsense

Oh my? .... your still sore about that? what that's , almost 2 years ago now? please..... you need to go back to the original thread when you got home that night with all the pissing and moaning... I was fair with you than, and unfortunatly, that was second place.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (iSR-floG)*

the vortex curse lives on, this thread is going to get interesting...


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_the vortex curse lives on, this thread is going to get interesting...

I'll get the popcorn...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (iSR-floG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BugBoy4Life* »_Bash you ever check out H2O? Thats honestly my fav. show of the whole year. A full weekend down by the beach with tons of VW's and Audi's running around,what else could you ask for? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Plus the show is very laid back and everything is alot less stressful. Its a very "chill" show if ya get what im saying. 
-Paul










Never been to h20 yet hopefully this year i want to go if i ever get my car running right. things have been going wrong with my car lately. I think i broke another axle today. But hopefully ill attend this year









_Quote, originally posted by *iSR-floG* »_
Oh my? .... your still sore about that? what that's , almost 2 years ago now? please..... you need to go back to the original thread when you got home that night with all the pissing and moaning... I was fair with you than, and unfortunatly, that was second place.

I think u need to get off my ****, i see a pattern here, on almost every thread. Nobody said anything about 2 years ago, i've got stories to write a book on as far as waterfest judging goes and it doesnt even concern the beetle category. Some of my friends show their gti's and this has been going on for years, just because you judged that year don't mean nothing man. I cared then, i was fairly new to the beetle and waterfest itself, now i really don't care if i win anything. But when your own competition in your own class gives me props, i think it counts more then just a 5$ throphy which ill piss on. I've got a couple of those in my basement collecting dust, once in a while i go piss on them, thats how much i care. 
I honestly don't know what your prob is?
Go play with carbon fiber or something


----------



## iSR-floG (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I think u need to get off my ****, i see a pattern here, on almost every thread. 

and what is that? your negative about damn near everything and I felt the need to step up and say it. I very rarely come to the NB forums, but since we have been doing some research on a transformation for the one in my household, Ive been over here and Have seen your commentary... 
Honestly, you made the comment aboiut the judging,,, whether you were talking in general, or specifics, doesn't really matter to me. I just remember this thread (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=947648) anyway, you made the comment the judging was bad, I can't answer for any other year or judge, but I can comment on the year you showed and the year I was your judge, that was the limit of my above comment... 
I'm not on your ****, and nor do I really care, though by your reaction, you sound like someone who does get bothered by such issues easily. 
I'm sure you'll have something to add. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
Go play with carbon fiber or something









Personally, i like to stroke the fiber when it sits in my office like this
















[rant] But to get back on track, iSR-floG is my brother, and not in the ghetto sense of the word. If there is someone else on the forums that I would go to for an honest opinion on anything car or VW/ AUDI related, it would be him. He is extremely knowledgeable in this arena and unlike alot of people on these boards, he is not simply here running his mouth with nothing to back it up. There have been two threads over the past week in the New Beetle Forums in which he posted, one was in response to carbon fiber, Which he does carbon fabrication, and the other here. I highly doubt this quialifies for a pattern emerging in these boards where he is all over your $h1t. [/rant]
Now, I admit that waterfest does have a problem with their judging. It is nearly impossible to throw someone into a category that they know little about and expect them to make fair and knowledgable decisions. From being around me I can say that my brother had previous knowledge of new beetle trends, I cannot say as much for the other two judges in his group. In the end, the decisions were made, and we all have to live with them. Its the same at all shows, and as you have decided for this year, if you don't like it, then dont show.
Honestly I think people (in general) need to remember why they started modding their dub in the first place, because they wanted to and liked it. The show scene gets screwed up because people start modding their car just to show up the person next to them and not to make themselves happy. i'm tired and i have work to do and shouldnt be sitting here on the tex right now typing all this crap, its weak.


----------



## fbomb (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (bugasm99)*

I don't have a show car but I show it (100,000+) , I've been to waterfest, show and go and h2o and had a great time at all. H2O was the best . Its not about the judges its a celebration of VW and the crazy F'sss who drive them. I will be at Show and GO, Waterfest ,H2O and as many GTGs as I can get to, hope to seeya all real soon.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (fbomb)*

yo i'm not gonna sit here and type anymore, i made a comment on judging, obviously YOU mr judge got offended easily on that subject.
And you know what, I'm not the only person that has a problem with it so why can't you just accept the fact that waterfest judging is screwed up.
I don't have a negative comment about everything, but i'm not gonna sit here and sugar coat everything either. Thats just not me. Its the subject of the beetle, theres plenty of negatives to talk about. The good can go on as legendary, lets fix the bad.


----------



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*

I agree with fbomb, I goto all the shows to meet people like yourselves who have the same intrests in VW's as me. If I win an award along the way thats awsome but the friendships last longer then some plastic trophy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So lets all just have some fun at the shows this season and represent the New Beetles as much as we can!















-Paul


----------



## fbomb (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (BugBoy4Life)*

hey bugboy just checked out your cabby sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
saw it at chiles


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (fbomb)*

WATERFEST® 11 SHOW CAR EVENT - SUNDAY, JULY 17TH, 2005
blah...
This event will feature over 450 VW's/Audi's in over 50 car classes ranging from bone stock to super modified. The cars will be judged by *experienced* members of the VW/Audi community and scored based on the sum of the point values of 7 different categories.
blah...

Become a Judge….blah
We are looking for people to judge the show cars. You need to exercise reasonable and *dispassionate* judgment about the quality of various types of VW's and Audi’s, both stock and modified. The judging criteria are clear and must be applied fairly. Judging will keep you busy, and you need to do it quickly; but you should have time left after your assignment to enjoy the show. You do not need to be an* expert *on every Volkswagen/Audi; you do not even need to own a Volkswagen or Audi You just need an appreciation of fine cars and the work necessary to build and maintain one in competitive show-car condition. Your reward? You’ll get a judge's tee shirt; free admission; lunch; getting to wake up extra early.....blah



_Modified by FastAndFurious at 10:08 PM 4-4-2005_


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*

Count me in, I'll be there!
Never been before, are themes recommended (god we know all NB guys/gals love themes lol)


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (BlueSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueSleeper* »_Count me in, I'll be there!
Never been before, are themes recommended (god we know all NB guys/gals love themes lol)








hell yah! it will be good to meet up again!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (BlueSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueSleeper* »_Count me in, I'll be there!


Helllz yeah.

_Quote »_
Never been before, are themes recommended (god we know all NB guys/gals love themes lol)

HEEEeeell No.
Crap. all _you_ need to do is pull the wheels off of one side, and wait for the crowd to form..that is when people see what's hiding.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (13minutes)*

Bluesleeper-----it would be great if you can compete in the supermodified to represent for the beetles. I hope thats where they will put you.


----------



## izia (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (BugBoy4Life)*

hmm, that's not too far away from me. maybe i'll check it out and get some inspiration for what to put in my beetle


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (izia)*

I might be flying in for this one. I used to live in Philly and have been to this show a few times. Highly recommended http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You guys better represent out there, I'll be scopin out the NB scene big time.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (NBSport)*

Just making sure everyone is pre-registered! Yes you must register your car for Waterfest before the show. I hope there is going to be a good turnout of New Beetles! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (VW PAUL)*

Waterfest is the biggest vw show on the eastcoast. I just like to go b/c it ends up being the biggest beetle turnout out of all the shows. I rarely check out what other vws have done...I just check out the beetles, speak to some owners and get their opinions, suggests and if i'm lucky compliments.








That's what I see it as. 
Last year's H20 was my first time attending it. Can you say laid back? It's my favorite - kinda like the end of summer, this was fun, enjoy the sun gathering and cruising 5+ hours home. it was great.
anyways - I expect to see a nice turnout this year at waterfest...hopefully it won't rain...then again what can you do?
see you all soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (BugBoy4Life)*

Personally, I'm going to skip Waterfest this year. I've been attending since the very first show was held and I think last year was my last. In my opinion, the VW mod scene has turned into a more expensive "*****" scene and I'm not liking the ridiculous body kits, horrible paint jobs and cheesy mods that I've seen lately at shows. VWs were always about clean, German-car lines that accentuated the performance of the car, not made it look like it could fly away if it had enough power; everything was always OEM+.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (Pelican18TQA4)*

I hear ya man,but honestly if thats what you hate you gotta push it out. By not showing your car is only lets those riced out dubs stay







So I better see that clean/dropped platinum grey TDI in line at Waterfest!


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

I don't know Paul, my other problem with these big shows now is that they're nothing but a cleaning fest. I actually had a judge tell me that I should've used some tire shine, it would make the car look better. My response, "Why, so when I go to leave that crap gets all over the car?" I mean seriously, its not about tire shine, it's about the selected mods that are performed on the car and how the complement the car's lines and performance. This isn't a Concours d'Elegance, it's just a freaking regular old car show!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_This isn't a Concours d'Elegance, it's just a freaking regular old car show!

And that's why I'm going to show my car, despite all of it's imperfections (and there are a lot of them, let me tell you







). I don't care about trophies or tire shine, I just want to hang out with people who share a common interest.
Personally, I can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Its a cleaning contest 100%. Oh wait until the judge goes to your front end to inspect for any rock chips. If you don't have a front respray the day before, don't bother.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

this year i just signed up for exhibition. I want to spend the weekend drinking with my friends instead of getting the damn car clean. last year i cleaned the car all day staurday, and most of the night only to have to drive home in the crazy rain. yuengling and jersey girls for me please


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Oh wait until the judge goes to your front end to inspect for any rock chips. If you don't have a front respray the day before, don't bother.









Maybe I'll plaster those little post-it arrows everywhere... make their lives easier.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (13minutes)*

::Bump:: Just making sure everyone is entering the show and registered. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cya there!


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_::Bump:: Just making sure everyone is entering the show and registered. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cya there!


Well..nope. Projects are behind and I'm busy enough as is next month. Maybe I'll come but I'm definitely not showing.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (13minutes)*

I'm registered for Sunday in the exhibition area. I'm looking forward to it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Paul has convinced me to register for the show so I'll be there on Sunday, probably spending more time cleaning my car then actually enjoying the show








But, I'm coming off a 1st place finish at Roswell last weekend so I don't really care how I place at Waterfest, if I do at all!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

I still didnt register, i'm debating on showing ... Didn't get a front respray as i always do before show seasons and thats an automatic NONO for waterfest.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Waterfest 2005 predictions.
-At least 3 new beetles will have a ridicilous amount of stuffed animals for display
-Mille Miglia's are still in for 2005
-10$ burgers is a discount
-Thank god FastAndFurious is not showing


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Waterfest 2005 predictions.
-Mille Miglia's are still in for 2005











Damn, wasnt planning on going, guess I have to now


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

I'll be in the exibition. I figured let me go around and have fun instead of competing in a cleaning contest







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

FNF, I traded my Evo's in for Axis Supermesh's! I guarantee Im not going to see 1 set of those on any dubs at Waterfest! LoL







I don't have some things on my car that I wanted but oh well whatever. Im looking forward to seein everyone and their rides and just getting pumped up even more for H2O!


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I'll be in the exibition. I figured let me go around and have fun instead of competing in a cleaning contest







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cleaning contest is an understatement- the judging is only more picky at the Detroit Autorama.


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (13minutes)*

haha, 
nice - looking fwd to see paul's car in action this year.
i registered to show this year...looking fwd to it!
see you all there!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (B5variant)*

Make sure to bring a team of 2-3 people to clean your cars.







Last year the judging started at 9am for the beetle crowd and yes they even checked wheel wells on a rainy day.


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

i might have to do that!
last year the judge laid on the floor (on his chest) to look under my bumper - guess he was checking to see if it was dirty - or confirming the mods I have. 
pretty detailed stuff man.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_ Last year the judging started at 9am for the beetle crowd and yes they even checked wheel wells on a rainy day.

Just crank the coils so low they need a dental mirror to inspect the underside and wheel well..









_Quote, originally posted by *B5variant* »_
last year the judge laid on the floor (on his chest) to look under my bumper - guess he was checking to see if it was dirty - or confirming the mods I have. 


You should have asked to stand on his chest..or just do it without asking.
"OH..sorry, I didn't see you down there."


----------



## delta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (bugasm99)*

it will be my first time and i cant wait just to see the other beetles it will be a blast cant wait


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (delta)*

Don't hold your breaths anymore lol
Just got off the phone with Dan from waterfest and he fit me in last minute and I took the opportunity just for the parking


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ready for the cleaning feast?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (B5variant)*

I'm not gonna drive myself crazy, i've done no new mod's
except
Hybrid 1.8t oil pan, poly control arm bushings ,hpa 2-gauge pod with vdo's, and DSS stage 1 axles + a whole lot of rock chips


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*

I still think rock chips should be a mod..








How is the oil pan holding up?


----------



## vwracernyc (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (13minutes)*

what's special about the oil pan? i've never heard of it.
sounds like it's either bigger or flows better - wanna share?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (13minutes)*

The oil pan is great. I still haven't bottomed out on it even though i've had my coils all the way down, but its great. I would recommend it to anyone thats looking for a little more protection without spending so much on a skidplate which is also heavy.
If you need info on the oil pan go to ecstuning.com Basically the bottom of the oil pan is steel as opposed to aluminum and if you hit it , it will hold up better then aluminum obviously. This would probably apply to people that are low and have to drive on bad roads.
I drive in NY so as careful as I am, the forged wheels held off but the oil pan cracked.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*

That's cool, although I'll still probably go the skidplate route anyway...the competition between Dieselgeek and Evolution Auto seem to benefit everyone with better aluminum skidplates at a lower cost.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (13minutes)*

I cant convince myself to buy any under plates anymore because i broke 3 OEM ones from the dealer. lol


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*

FnF, 
nice oil pan - did you mess up the stock one you had or is this mod a precaution?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (B5variant)*

I cracked my oil pan (wasn't paying attention , decided to pick up a phone call) and then BAMM! I drive on this road all the time, but that day i just forgot not to stay in that middle lane. If I had this oil pan than I'm 100% sure it wouldnt crack because where you normally hit the oil is pan is the bottom, and this oil pan has a steel bottom. So i figured let me get the one from ecstuning because it was cheaper than OEM, and a steel bottom sounded good to me.
I'ts a matter of steel vs aluminum where its prone to cracking when hit.
It don't take a genious to figure that one out








For 100$ i would recommend to anyone that drive on rough roads and is low. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 6:38 PM 7-11-2005_


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*

cool concept - never new that pan existed!

on another note - I've gotten the idea that 3 people are showing from this tread...any others?
what class are you all in? I'm in Mod1 - same as last year. It seems like we might not get a big outcome compared to last year from responses on the net - but I'm sure at least 15 cars will show - we had about 17 last year...
just a few more days to go...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (B5variant)*

According to weather its going to be rain throughout the week including sunday so that might scare off the people that have to travel from long distances.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*

What time is everyone planning to get there on sunday? (Tomorrow)


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*

post waterfest...
Where was everyone?!


----------



## fbomb (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (B5variant)*

was there saturday,could not attend sunday,hope everyone made it home ok, my town is a mess,where are the beetle pics.PLEEEEEEEEse


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (B5variant)*

sux! don't think i'm going back http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (Lorem)*

worse turnout / organization ever
first of all the turnout was horrible on show day - 
mod 2 had only TWO cars - 
mod 1 had five cars -
super mod had three
total of 10 for all 3 classes http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
the trophy giveaway was not loud enough and totally unorganzed.
I figured I must have placed - but when they didn't call my name I was confused - b/c I was standing next to the guy with the green beetle who coulda/shoulda been on the list - and when I asked the announcer said "if your name wasn't called - you didn't place", I asked to look at the list again and low and behold - my name was on there as a "no show" for second place - granted I stood there for the entire ceremony...what bogus deal was that?
anyways - congrats to fastandfurious for this 1st place win - you had tough competition man - i'm telling you.








i rather do a g2g and talk cars all day instead of it.
waterfest needs trained judges man...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (B5variant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5variant* »_worse turnout / organization ever
first of all the turnout was horrible on show day - 
mod 2 had only TWO cars - 
mod 1 had five cars -
super mod had three
total of 10 for all 3 classes http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
the trophy giveaway was not loud enough and totally unorganzed.
I figured I must have placed - but when they didn't call my name I was confused - b/c I was standing next to the guy with the green beetle who coulda/shoulda been on the list - and when I asked the announcer said "if your name wasn't called - you didn't place", I asked to look at the list again and low and behold - my name was on there as a "no show" for second place - granted I stood there for the entire ceremony...what bogus deal was that?
anyways - congrats to fastandfurious for this 1st place win - you had tough competition man - i'm telling you.








i rather do a g2g and talk cars all day instead of it.
waterfest needs trained judges man...



This was the worst waterfest ever...
My judge actually asked me to open my glove box lol
Now for an ameture car show thats pretty lame. Most of these cars are driven and driven hard every day and moded to someone's desire but i wouldn't call them TRUE SHOW CARs.. Wake up and smell the cofee.
When he came to my car he said OUCH and looked at my front lip
Yeah sorry judge but the car has 62k miles on some of the worst roads in the country and its not trailered. I drive that car, yes i drive the car that low and on ON THOSE WHEELS that don't have much tire








This year my fiance and I decided to get a cooler with food/drinks and didnt feel like spending so much on their crappy food. The judges came around 12 so half the day I had to stay by my car and there was a total of 8 beetles in mod1 and mod2. And thats when it started raining hard and after that it was a WATER fest.
Now what really pissed me off is the announcer...all that money they charge to show a car plus other income they get with their 20,000 people a year and they can't afford to get some kind of a loud speaker system to announce the awards. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
It was good to see some of the old faces and some new ones but what a shame at the R32 beetle got hit and possibly toast. Now thats a true dubber right there, no trailer BS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hope he's ok.
Too much mud, too much traffic, i just had a horrible time. I was more excited to win the Meguiars set of cleaning goodies then the throphy, but i'll take the throphy too since I took the time to actaully SHOW up and not hide behind a screen name talk all the mumbo jumbo thats been goin on with SOME people. I'm not gonna give names.
BTW Paul's car looked great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







so fresh and so clean..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didnt bother to take any pics because it was just a disgusting day.
At least there was one positive out of this. Eurotuner is interested to do a feature on my car in the upcomming months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_sux! don't think i'm going back http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Was it that bad Lorem. I was planning on going next year but Im also itching to go to Roswell next year.


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*

thanks for summing it up dude...
I wanted that meguairs kit more than anything too! oh well - whatever - 
next time you decide to show let me know...we'll park next to each other and i'll bring a tent and we can lounge around under it, maybe hook the fans to our power inverters and just relax.
other than that it's just a long day of waiting...
make sure you respray your kit before you go onto eurotuner


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (B5variant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5variant* »_post waterfest...
Where was everyone?!

I was busy reppin beetle's in the racing while you pretty boys were busy polishing things for the show







.... I won B3 (fastest class) on saturday so chalk one up for the NB's!








Congrats FnF, sorry that the show side of things didn't got so smoothly... The races kept me occupied both days so i only had maybe three walkaround laps of the show, but the cars were impressive and I saw Lorem's car over by the Momentum tent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good stuff! I'll be going to the fest next year regardless, i live less than an hour from etown so even if it sucks it doesn't take much effort from me to make it out there. If i had to drive 3 hours + that might be different. But i'll definitely be racing, because 1) you don't have to be clean to go fast and 2) there's no judges opinions when it comes to drag racing... whoever's across the line first wins... period.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (Scarab_Beetle)*

I've attended Waterfest since the very first show was held, but this was my first time showing. Let's just say, THAT'LL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN!!!
Are you sh!ttin' me, my wheel wells weren't clean enough and I had papers in my glovebox?? Oh yeah, that permanent stain on the headliner that's smaller than a Dime, that's some major points off there, I suppose I should have my headliner replaced!
I truly don't get it, this IS NOT a Councours d'Elegance show, there's no prize money involved and no "garage kept, trailered, only driven on nice weekends" cars involved either. I cleaned my car ****-and-span clean on Saturday, and then it poured that evening. I drove the 1.5 hours to Waterfest, IN THE RAIN, and then spent a good hour trying to clean up the car from the ride there.
In my opinion, there should be two categories, clean cars and not clean cars. If your car's clean, then the chosen mods and how well they're integrated should factor in, period. Now, if competing in a stock class, I can see the particulars of vehilce cleanliness being a heavy factor.
Sorry for the b!tching, but this is by far the worst experience at Waterfest I've ever had. I didn't even stick around long enough to hear if I even did win anything (not that I think I did). Perhaps next year I'll go, but it'll be as nothing more than a spectator.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_

It was good to see some of the old faces and some new ones but what a shame at the R32 beetle got hit and possibly toast. 

The wierd thing is that happened only miles away from me.







For the unfamiliar there is plenty of reason not to drive that stretch of I-95 on the weekend if you don't have to...unfortunately I think he found it out for himself.









_Quote, originally posted by *YllwTRB* »_
I was planning on going next year but Im also itching to go to Roswell next year.

Planning on spending as much on toys as you do on the car..


_Modified by 13minutes at 6:53 PM 7-18-2005_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (13minutes)*

In case you guys missed her at waterfest here she is looking tired, dirty, and extremely wet


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*

i want to share too!
nice pic bash - what size tires are you running and where did you get your tires stretched?


----------



## fbomb (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (B5variant)*

thank you for the huge pictures, i am going to print them and wallpaper my garage with them








all kidding aside,fast and furious congrats on your win,looking forward to seeing your car in euro-tuner








b5variant car looks aw-some nice job with the front mount








more pics would be appreciated







wish i was there


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (fbomb)*

215/35/18 on front and 225/35/18 rear
The rears were done in germany the fronts i already replaced once and i had them done in Long Island. This place called best tire. Very few places will do this as far as I know because as you know the big ol american way BIGGER IS BETTER.








Hey fbomb i can't believe i didnt see u there. you never miss a show!








Check the waterfest threads theres plenty of pics going around there.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*

looks like I made the right choice to go up to school and get completely wasted with some garduated friends who I might not see for a long time. Sorry to hear about the bad experiences.


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_
I was busy reppin beetle's in the racing while you pretty boys were busy polishing things for the show







.... I won B3 (fastest class) on saturday so chalk one up for the NB's!









Great job beating out my son with his perfect reaction time of .000. You proved that consistancy can easily beat reaction times. He got too excited and gave it too much gas off the line and spun while you pulled away. That's a nicely setup Beetle you got there. Can't wait to see your pictures in the Eurotuner magazine soon. Congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by Mimi03GTI at 5:59 PM 7-19-2005_


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_In case you guys missed her at waterfest here she is looking tired, dirty, and extremely wet








[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


Maybe you'll have another wet, dirty car to park next to if you show at H20. [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif and that photo reminds me: [mental note] must order spacers..










_Modified by 13minutes at 7:18 PM 7-19-2005_


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (Mimi03GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mimi03GTI* »_Great job beating out my son with his perfect reaction time of .000. You proved that consistancy can easily beat reaction times. He got too excited and gave it too much gas off the line and spun while you pulled away. That's a nicely setup Beetle you got there. Can't wait to see your pictures in the Eurotuner magazine soon. Congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by Mimi03GTI at 5:59 PM 7-19-2005_

Wait a minute who said anything about Eurotuner? Is THAT where the pictures they took are going??? Cuz as sad as that sounds getting my car in a mag would be the highlight of my young adult life right now








Anyway, that's a very nicely built GTI your son was racing, I thought it funny that with all the smack talk about K03/K04 setups in the 1.8T forum, that it was a K03 and a K04 that took home first and second place. 
Thanks for the compliments about my car... it IS consistent, now i just have to work on making it faster and KEEPING it consistent. Hopefully we'll get to have a few other matches in the future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_
Wait a minute who said anything about Eurotuner? Is THAT where the pictures they took are going??? Cuz as sad as that sounds getting my car in a mag would be the highlight of my young adult life right now









Yep, they talked to Chris and told him that it will be in the magazine. It was the 1st time Chris got to race my car with the KO4. It took him a little getting used to since it added 40 more lbs of torque and he had a hard time getting her to hook up without wheel spin. Once he got behind the wheel, he basically took over my driving. I didn't mind considering I live in Minnesota and he lives in Jersey and never gets to drive it. And like they always say, in bracket racing, it comes down to the drivers skills no matter how fast or slow the car is.











_Modified by Mimi03GTI at 10:56 PM 7-19-2005_


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Bluesleeper-----it would be great if you can compete in the supermodified to represent for the beetles. I hope thats where they will put you.

Made the 1700 mile trip, cleaned the car up like crazy, put down 240 awhp and 250 awtq on the dyno on some crappy 93, then took 1st in supermodified the next day. Awesome weekend to say the least.
I talked with alot of people that came by, and met some really great NB folks. The caliber of the people/enthusiast at Waterfest was alot higher than any other show I've been to, only once did I have to explain that the states beetle doesn't come with 4wd.
I didn't ask anyone their screen names, so to Adam, Bill, Jamie, Nathan, and all the others I talked too, it was nice to meet you and I enjoyed the chat.


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (Mimi03GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mimi03GTI* »_Yep, they talked to Chris and told him that it will be in the magazine. It was the 1st time Chris got to race my car with the KO4. It took him a little getting used to since it added 40 more lbs of torque and he had a hard time getting her to hook up without wheel spin. Once he got behind the wheel, he basically took over my driving. I didn't mind considering I live in Minnesota and he lives in Jersey and never gets to drive it. And like they always say, in bracket racing, it comes down to the drivers skills no matter how fast or slow the car is.








_Modified by Mimi03GTI at 10:56 PM 7-19-2005_

Really? That's awesome, i'm gonna have to keep checking the local bookstore. I just wanted to say that I'm glad the final came down to me and Chris, because at that point neither one of us cared if we won or not, we had been talking all day in the lanes and the sportsmanship was great. I couldn't have asked for a better competitor. Can't wait until next time!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (BlueSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueSleeper* »_
Made the 1700 mile trip, cleaned the car up like crazy, put down 240 awhp and 250 awtq on the dyno on some crappy 93, then took 1st in supermodified the next day. Awesome weekend to say the least.
I talked with alot of people that came by, and met some really great NB folks. The caliber of the people/enthusiast at Waterfest was alot higher than any other show I've been to, only once did I have to explain that the states beetle doesn't come with 4wd.
I didn't ask anyone their screen names, so to Adam, Bill, Jamie, Nathan, and all the others I talked too, it was nice to meet you and I enjoyed the chat.

I passed by your car early in the day but was not sure of who the owner was but that is truly an ultimate sleeper right there. Great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Unfortunetly i was stuck by my car until 12;30 waiting for the judges and then after they were done it pretty much rained the rest of day and missed most of the show http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_
I just wanted to say that I'm glad the final came down to me and Chris, because at that point neither one of us cared if we won or not, we had been talking all day in the lanes and the sportsmanship was great. I couldn't have asked for a better competitor. Can't wait until next time!








Yea, Chris was just happy to be there since he doesn't own a car but is now looking into a Corrado. If you ever go to Times Square in NYC some night, stop by his work at Red Lobster on 39th st and say hi. He's a waiter by night, struggling actor by day.










_Modified by Mimi03GTI at 9:05 AM 7-21-2005_


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (Mimi03GTI)*

I work a block away from there!
Also 3 other vortexers in the area - we have lunch all the time - good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest11 - July16th-17th (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_I've attended Waterfest since the very first show was held, but this was my first time showing. Let's just say, THAT'LL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN!!!


That's what the exhibition area is for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was in there with the cars I cruised with. I never made it over to the show area for one reason or another, but I still had fun.
Me








And a couple of beetles in the exhibition area that I saw


----------

